# Rule of 3



## rcurras (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a question that came across a discussion with a fellow co-worker. Is it true that some states do not apply the “rule of 3” (you have 3 chances to take either the FE or PE, after that you may need to take some college credits)? I know for sure that Florida is not one of them.

Thanks

RC.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 14, 2007)

rcurras said:


> I have a question that came across a discussion with a fellow co-worker. Is it true that some states do not apply the “rule of 3” (you have 3 chances to take either the FE or PE, after that you may need to take some college credits)? I know for sure that Florida is not one of them.
> Thanks
> 
> RC.


In Illinois you can take either test as many times as your want...you just have to reapply to sit for the exam after 3 years...so you could take it 6 times before your state wants more $.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Nov 14, 2007)

rcurras said:


> I have a question that came across a discussion with a fellow co-worker. Is it true that some states do not apply the "rule of 3" (you have 3 chances to take either the FE or PE, after that you may need to take some college credits)? I know for sure that Florida is not one of them.
> Thanks
> 
> RC.


I thought FL was one of them. I had heard of past coworkers (when I lived in FL) having to take a class and going in front of the Board to petition to be able to take the exam.

I also know that NC does the same thing.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 14, 2007)

Some states have rules that you can only flunk it so many times before you need to take addl education to take the exam again. You can always look into taking it in a neighboring state with looser requirements then apply by reciprocity in your own.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

rcurras --

Florida IS one of the state's that applies this rule based on updating licensing rules (that also included scoring for 'Pass'). The current rule reads you have three (3) chances for each exam.

Some folks who applied prior to the rule (yours truly) were grandfathered in and allowed an additional option to take the exam. I had to re-apply as a NEW candidate rather than re-taker, so of course that meant references, job experience, and FEES in order to go through all of that.

When I realized what was at stake - I just buckled down and did what I had to in order to pass after the investment of time and cost to achieve professional licensure.

JR


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 14, 2007)

MA has the 3 times rule before you need to re-apply and demonstrate additonal education/experience. It may have gone down to 2 actually, I haven't checked recently.

edited:

From MA general laws. It looks like a testee gets only 1 re-test before he/she needs to re-apply.



> A candidate failing on his first examination, upon application therefor not less than six months thereafter, shall be entitled to be reexamined upon payment of the appropriate registration fee required by section eighty-one K. Upon request by any applicant who is rejected the board shall furnish him with the reasons for his rejection.


----------



## IlPadrino (Nov 14, 2007)

Oregon is a little tougher...



```
According to OAR 820-010-0465, an applicant reapplying for an exam more than once, must submit the re-examination form with valid evidence of further preparation. Such evidence should indicate the courses of study undertaken, special training and additional experiences gained since the last examination.

The Oregon State Board of Examiners for Engineering and Land Surveying adopted a new re-examination policy at the November 12, 2003 Board Meeting. In addition to submitting the re-examination form and sufficient evidence of further preparation, the Examination &amp; Qualifications Committee will review applicants applying for an exam a third or more time. Re-examination forms sent to the Committee will prolong the reviewing process of your application.
```


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 14, 2007)

Actually, In NC after three you have to pay extra, update your experience, then give them a little evidence you are doing something to do better the 4th time. If you fail it the 4th time, you have to take some class to be allowed to take it a 5th.

the real kicker isn't just the study, but it's the ONE YEAR wait between exams. That year long hiatus is tough to get back on track!

Unfortunatly, I know this as fact.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 14, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Some states have rules that you can only flunk it so many times before you need to take addl education to take the exam again. You can always look into taking it in a neighboring state with looser requirements then apply by reciprocity in your own.


I wouldn't bet on this method working. From what I've seen, most states seem to apply the same rules to reciprocity candidates as new candidates--so if you've failed too many times it may not matter that you're licensed in another state. OTOH, in reading the MI board meeting minutes, they seem to be willing to bend the rules sometimes if you've been licensed in another state for a long time (decades). BTW, MI does not have a maximum number of retakes.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2007)

rule of 4 in ga


----------



## ktulu (Nov 14, 2007)

Alabama is 4 attempts within a 5 year period before having to reapply


----------



## Dleg (Nov 15, 2007)

I thought I had read somewhere that NCEES had voted for a universal 3-strikes rule, to be implemented in the Model Law by some future date. Don't have time now to look it up, but that seems to be what I remembered. Maybe it was just that they were considering it...


----------



## Jennifer Price (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's the list broken down by state:

http://www.ncees.org/licensure/licensing_r...survey_e.pdf#11


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 15, 2007)

jenevans said:


> Here's the list broken down by state:
> http://www.ncees.org/licensure/licensing_r...survey_e.pdf#11


Thanks for the list, jen. This thread had me worried, but I am at ease now...Yea Colorado! Hopefully attempt #2 in October was successful. :waitwall:


----------



## IlPadrino (Nov 15, 2007)

jenevans said:


> Here's the list broken down by state:
> http://www.ncees.org/licensure/licensing_r...survey_e.pdf#11


I'm not sure how old that data is... but for sure, Oregon is incorrectly listed. You should always check the relevant State board.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Nov 15, 2007)

IlPadrino said:


> I'm not sure how old that data is... but for sure, Oregon is incorrectly listed. You should always check the relevant State board.



I agree...it was from 2005. But at least it is a start...

It would be nice if the state boards posted things were they could be found easily...


----------

